# AZ House Passes Law to Carry Guns on Campus



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Gov. Brewer is going to OK this. I'm conflicted. I'm a college student but I would be rather uncomfortable carrying on campus. 

I can see the argument for being allowed to carry on campus. If I was ever confronted with a hostile situation, I could deal with it accordingly. 

What's the forum's take on this?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

When good guys are prevented from carrying in particular locations, those locations become barrels of fish for the badguys. Forcing helplessness on Americans is un-American. Gun grabbin' commie bastards!:draw:


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I'm a college student who would love to be able to carry on campus, and just participated in the empty holster protest for SCCC, Students for Concealed Carry on Campus. Right now I can't even carry walking to a restaurant on the other side of campus, since you can't walk on campus sidewalks while carrying (college PD told me they don't really care if you're driving through and it's in the vehicle). AZ has solved that issue, although I'd prefer to see something not allowing public universities to restrict carry.

Why the discomfort carrying on campus? The argument I hear most is "there's too many people", but your average mall has a far greater density, and isn't protected by special laws.



SMann said:


> When good guys are prevented from carrying in particular locations, those locations become barrels of fish for the badguys. Forcing helplessness on Americans is un-American. Gun grabbin' commie bastards!:draw:


Damn straight.

KG


----------



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

My problem with this law is that I can carry while walking or driving through campus but I can't carry into college buildings. What's the point? It's not like we have secure lockers where we can stow our firearms when going into buildings. There will be no way to enforce this.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

dolomite592 said:


> My problem with this law is that I can carry while walking or driving through campus but I can't carry into college buildings. What's the point? It's not like we have secure lockers where we can stow our firearms when going into buildings. There will be no way to enforce this.


I go to a large public university that owns a number of parks and such in the area, as well as has a rather sprawling campus, so having a law like that on the books here would help considerably with the hassle of moving around town and not having to worry about whether I cut a corner across campus, or whether that park I'm going to is university property.

It's not great, but it's a step in the right direction.

KG


----------



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

So it's situational, I agree. My campus is relatively small and it would be a hassle to carry under this law because it's not like I can just throw the gun behind a bush when I go into a building for class. 

I'm not really convinced this is a step in the right direction. Rather, it might just be a waste of the government's time. Half-assing laws like this isn't going to save lives. Bad guys don't care whether or not they're allowed to bring a firearm into a building.


----------



## SheenaK (Jul 14, 2011)

States reveal that Arizona Republican Sen. Lori Klein, a champion of weapon liberties and weapon safety, allegedly pointed a loaded .380 Ruger handgun at a journalist's upper body just outside state Senate chambers. The safety was reportedly off and, as reported by Ruelas, the laser sight was trained on the middle of his upper body. I think she should not did that. As a senator, she should served as a role model. I found this here: Arizona Sen. Lori Klein points loaded .380 Ruger at reporter


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

SheenaK- What does your post have to do with the subject of the thread?


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

Well, she didn't sign it so it is moot for now.


----------



## RPB (Aug 8, 2011)

*Another poll they'll try to use against us in legislative session*

Another poll they'll try to use against us in legislative session

ABC poll-Should self defense be allowed on College Campuses

Should Guns be Allowed on College Campuses?

Results broken down by State

So far, no one wants the right to defend themselves on college campuses.

Spread the word ... and vote

In Texas last year at the legislative hearings, many polls (biased push polls) were used to convince legislators that majority did not wand "kids carrying guns on campus"

Most polls are biased in their wording such as "Would you want kids bringing guns to school"

instead of "Would you prefer to keep the status quo of providing easy access to guns on campus for criminals by forcing law abiding licensees to store them in cars for the vehicle burglars to use in other crimes later."

The legislators were not informed on the polls bias/wording, only that 98% oppose

The politicians ears perk up at the word "poll"

Spread the word ... and vote (they really are used against us and politicians listened, we thought we had a "slam dunk" and watched it melt away.

Campus gun bill called 'slam dunk'
Wentworth predicts the legislation will be approved easily.

Read more: Campus gun bill called 'slam dunk' - San Antonio Express-News
melted away Students for Gun-Free Schools in Texas
January polling showed that 67% of registered voters in Texas oppose the legislation.
That's an outright lie

If you are member of other State's or other forums, let them know too.

You think it was a biased push poll? it was, it's an outright lie, but what do legislators HEAR? "POLL RESULTS"

Those guys work year-round promoting their cause, while most campus carry supporters work 40 times harder for a few months every 2 years trying to re-educate the ones they lost to repetitive brainwashing over 2 years.

NO NEED TO REGISTER to vote, only if you want to post comments

Spread the word ... and vote


----------



## RPB (Aug 8, 2011)

I"m surprised your State says they don't want guns on campus .... according to the poll right now


Texas was that way last night, but I spread the word on Texas forms last night .... now we do want campus carry

Our legislators paid attention to "poll results" last time, I'm against giving opponents tools to use against me.

Spread the word on other AZ forums ... and vote


----------

